# Turndown Edges - Patio



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

What is this patio being used for? Unless you are storing something heavy on it why do even need turn down edges?


----------



## nlmdej (Nov 7, 2017)

@joed - There will be a covered porch above attached to the house. 6X6 posts will be supporting the outside and the inside will be attached to the ledger.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Is this "turned down edge" supporting the 6 x 6 posts of the cover?

I take it that you are not in a frost area.


----------



## nlmdej (Nov 7, 2017)

@jlhaslip - Correct on both accounts. The turn down is meant to support the 6x6 posts and we are located in Georgia, so Frost is not a big issue.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I would call that a thickened edge slab where the "footing" is formed and poured as part of the slab. 
We do it here in Frost country also for slabs which are not occuppied space, ie sheds and garages.

Make sure the thickened edge portion is sloped up at an angle to meet the thinner slab or you will have cracking along that weak spot.


----------



## nlmdej (Nov 7, 2017)

@jlhaslip - That is the idea, but I am confused as to if all four sides have to be thickened or just three.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

How old is the house? Is the soil next to the house fully compacted? Any chance it might still be settling and cause issues with the new slab? If so, then anchor the slab with tie rods into the house concrete. Epoxy the rods into holes drilled onto the basement walls.

I would thicken it where the rods tie into the house. A tie rod in a 4 inch slab will break off the slab.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The thicken edge is supposed be the footing for the posts. Since you probably won't have any posts at the house, I don't think need the thickened edge.


----------



## nlmdej (Nov 7, 2017)

@jlhaslip - That wa s what I was originally thinking, however the plans call for an expansion joint where it meets up with the house. Can I tie in with the rod and use the expansion joint material at the same time?


----------



## nlmdej (Nov 7, 2017)

@joed - That makes since, thanks!


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes, but do not epoxy the rods. IMHO.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I would call that a thickened edge slab where the "footing" is formed and poured as part of the slab.
> We do it here in Frost country also for slabs which are not occuppied space, ie sheds and garages.
> 
> Make sure the thickened edge portion is sloped up at an angle to meet the thinner slab or you will have cracking along that weak spot.


Ayuh,.... That's called a Floating Slab up in this country,......
Bein' a floatin' slab, donno's I'd pin it,....

nlmdej still hasn't said how old the house is, or the chances of further settlement,....


> *and the plans call for *a turned down edge. I know that the turned down edge are on the side opposite the house as well as the sides the run perpendicular to the house, but does the side that is closest to the house need a turned down edge as well?


What do the _Plans_ call for,..??

Engineer drawn, or internet scavenged,..??


----------



## nlmdej (Nov 7, 2017)

@Bondo - The plans were drawn by an architect.
@jlhaslip - the house is 5 years old, so I am not sure about the settling.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

5 years is not settled enough to pour a slab on, IMHO.
Tie it to the building.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*we also call it a floating slab down here,, don't see any need for a thickened/turn'd down next to the existing structure UNLESS there's supporting columns next to the structure,,, is this eventual conditioned space ? no attachment to structures in atl*


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I agree with stadry, don't pin it to the building.


----------

